# Gu energy gel



## Eddie Laurie (Dec 26, 2013)

I was wondering about the energy gels because I am prob going on a all day ride and I was wondering how many to take I am 14 but I am over weight so I don't have as much energy as other 14 year olds another thing Is what what is your favorite flavor


----------



## tomfs (Feb 6, 2014)

Montana Huckleberry


----------



## mapex101 (Oct 30, 2013)

I like to use a small ziplock bag full of raisins as an energy boost through the ride. Gu has its place but the caffeine and flavors aren't for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Latent (Apr 28, 2010)

Depending on how hard you are working and given your age, a GU every 60-90 mins would probably work fine. You just have to remember to drink. If you don't drink a bottle of water every hour or so, then you'll begin to dehydrate and have other issues that GU won't solve. Your body will actually pull water from your other organs/tissues and back into your stomach to digest the GU if you don't drink enough water.

Drink plenty of water and eat small snacks (1/2 a pb&j, raisins, fruit, a GU, etc) every hour or so and you should be fine.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

^ 24oz of water per hour is 'standard' anyone should be around this rate

42 grams carbs perhaps 160 calories per hour intake is 'standard' 

GU is 100 calorie

your mileage may vary.


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

I would say given your age and that you are going out on a ride with your friends for the day skip the quick energy and take some food with you. You wont need to eat on the go so a Gu is not necessary, you are not training to do a race so again a Gu is not necessary. I am sure your buddies wont have a problem stopping for a break.

Bring some granola bars or some fruit or a Peanut butter sandwich (not cookies and candy). Most importantly DRINK LOTS OF WATER. 

Your energy level is not going to be solved by a magic bullet like eating a Gu on the trail. It is going to be solved by going out with your friends more having fun and eating properly. Dont be afraid to stop and take a break and eat your snacks that you bring with you. Dont worry about calories per hour or anything like that you are not training or racing at a top level just get out there and have fun!

I am kind of appalled that so many people would condone a recreational 14 year old eating Gu as if it is part of a training program for an elite athlete.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

Eddie,

As Latent and 127.0.0.1 mentioned, you'll definitely need to take water with your gel. As a datapoint, it takes about 12oz of water to digest one 100kcal gel, and if you aren't drinking enough it will suck water from your system and cause dehydration. Also, make sure you look at the amount of calories you are getting from one gel. It varies from manufacturer to manufacturer, but you'll want to target about 200-300 calories/hour (varies from person to person).

You'll want to take some electrolytes as well for an all day ride. Just stop in at your local bike shop, and they'll be able to set you up.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

as mentioned above -- water.
The best single macronutrient for long rides is water. Who cares if your friends razz you for stopping to pee every hour? It means your body is fully hydrated and all the parts will work as designed. It is better to pee out the excess than run short. Sip more or less continually. Learn to drink a small amount every 10 minutes or so while on your bike. That is better than gulping down a 1/2 water bottle once per hour at stops.

Raisins, craisins, and other dried fruits are good. Too much at one time though may cause stomach issues. Take it easy on peanuts -- a lot of people put peanuts in their trail mix, but peanuts have high protein and oil content and can wreak havoc on your stomach during heavy exercise. They upset my stomach on hard rides. Your experience may vary. A small amount is OK, but keep it light.

And no candy bars.


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

jennyv I am quite disappointed and surprised that somebody who should be providing good nutritional advice and is educated on current research gave a 14 year old advice to go ahead and consume energy gels. Especially since at about the same time you posted this in another thread: From an abstract JISSN | Full text | International Society of Sports Nutrition position stand: energy drinks



> 7. Children and adolescents should only consider use of ED (energy drinks) or ES (energy shots) with parental approval after consideration of the amount of carbohydrate, caffeine, and other nutrients contained in the ED or ES and a thorough understanding of the potential side effects.


So let me say again stick with natural food as a few others said, dried fruit as dave54 said is another great suggestion. Drink lots of water.


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

The best gel I've used are roctane by gu. but they are pricey.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'd check out something like Tailwind. It's a great energy drink that's all natural and gives a perfect amount of calories per bottle (1 bottle per hour) and it tastes good. It's light and not sickening sweet like some drinks like Gatorade. You could even do it half strength per bottle (100 calories) and mix in some real food for the best of both worlds. IMO, gels are good for when you don't want to stop or can't eat real food on the bike or you need something quick to prevent bonking which shouldn't be the case when mountain biking unless you're racing. Real food gives sustained energy and the tailwind will give you some quicker energy over the length of the ride as you drink. This formula works for me on 50+ mile road rides, I'm sure it would work just fine for a mountain bike ride all day.


----------

